# Delivery company help please



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hiya

I'm selling a rug on ebay. Its quite big so I've out it as collection only. Somebody has contacted me and wants it but they want me to give them a delivery cost as they're not local.
Any ideas how I'd get a quote for that and who from?

Many thanks

LL x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

That size of item you'll probably need a specialist parcel service or courrier. Actually, courrier might work out cheaper in the long run.
I had to send something outsize to Germany once and used the good old Parcel Force service. If you call them and give them rough dimensions and weight of the parcel they ought to be able to give you a quote.

C~x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

if i were you i would tell them it's collection only unless they want to arrange their own courier   i have had people do this   coz i just can't be bothered arranging delivery,  but i suppose it depends if anyone else has bid and how much you want to sell the rug  

pam xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks peoples  

I do actually want it to go. Its the 3rd time I've listed it. Each time I get about 15 people watching it but nobody bids  . Flaming annoying. Its a brand new rug from Next costing £199. I've now got it as a start bid of £85.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I actually bought a rug off eBay and I wasn't in when Parcelforce tried to deliver it.....it was left at our local depot and when I asked them to re-deliver they refused as it was too heavy (health & safety apparently !!).....so DP & me had to go and collect it.
......only to get it and not like it (it was leather but didn't match our lounge !) so I resold it with collection only.  I too had a couple of people wanting me to post to them but I just said no as it was too much bother (yes, I know, lazy).

Sorry not much help....I've got loads to sell on ebay and really must get round to listing it all as I need some cash for Christmas !!

Hope you manage to sort it out.

Natasha


----------

